# THIS JUST IN!



## TTLWHKR (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/04/08/...ain686690.shtml







Hoots the Owl explains the benefits of healthy fruits with a song called "A Cookie is a Sometimes Food," to Cookie Monster, on "Sesame Street." 




*WHAT IF COOKIE MONSTER STARTS EATING FIG NEWTONS?*


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 6 2005, 02:03 AM
> * WHAT IF COOKIE MONSTER STARTS EATING FIG NEWTONS? *


 He'll be more regular?


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 6 2005, 08:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 6 2005, 08:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 6 2005, 02:03 AM
> * WHAT IF COOKIE MONSTER STARTS EATING FIG NEWTONS? *


He'll be more regular? [/b][/quote]
 It's not a cookie it's cake!


----------



## emtffboop (Jun 6, 2005)

cookie monster has been my idol for as long as i can remember. i think that i know all of his songs. its a tragedy about what he is doing. when me and my son see cookie monster, we both get excited. 
yeah i know that i sound lame, but hes always been one of my favs. everyone has a favorite childhood character and cookie is mine.


----------



## Jon (Jun 7, 2005)

Why? Too much Styrofoam?



Really... this is a terrible, terrible tragedy... He hasn't gained a pound in 20+ years... will we see a fat, old root-beer drinink cookie monster???


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 8, 2005)

But we've only seen the top half of him for 20 years... In the flesh.. well.. fur anyway. You can do anything with a picture. he prolly weighs 300lbs under the table.. and it's all fat down there because they had to cut his legs off from severe diabetes. That's what he gets for eating nothing but cookies for 30 some years. 

You notice he has no teeth either...   :blink:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 8, 2005)

And the apple with eyes is very disturbing.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 8, 2005)

OK...ENOUGH!!!

This is REEEE..DICULOUS!!!!

He is COOKIE MONSTER for crying out loud!!

He is NOT veggie monster...

or Fruit monster...

or eat Healthy Monster..


He is COOKIE MONSTER

He eats cookies...loves cookies..


They need to LEAVE MY COOKIE MONSTER ALONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phridae (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 8 2005, 07:02 AM
> * OK...ENOUGH!!!
> 
> This is REEEE..DICULOUS!!!!
> ...


 Right on, Sister!

 :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 8 2005, 09:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 8 2005, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Jun 8 2005, 07:02 AM
> * OK...ENOUGH!!!
> 
> This is REEEE..DICULOUS!!!!
> ...


Right on, Sister!

 :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Amen!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 9 2005, 06:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 9 2005, 06:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen! [/b][/quote]
 YOU'RE WRONG.


----------



## Margaritaville (Jun 9, 2005)

Good Lord,

Next thing you know we'll hear its not ok for Oscar the grouch to reside in the trash can.


----------



## Phridae (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 9 2005, 07:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 9 2005, 07:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE WRONG. [/b][/quote]
 and you're mean.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 10, 2005)

i bet evil Burt's behind this....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 10 2005, 01:44 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 10 2005, 01:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you're mean. [/b][/quote]
 and you have no sense of humor ..


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

Big Bird is now plagued by years of heavy drinking following the death of Mr. Hooper. His mother drank heavily, which explains his constant Jaundice appearance.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

Big Bird, Cookie Monster, Bert and Ernie, etc.. None of them held a candle to my favorite drummer:

ANIMAL


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 21 2005, 09:37 AM
> * Big Bird, Cookie Monster, Bert and Ernie, etc.. None of them held a candle to my favorite drummer:
> 
> ANIMAL *


 Who?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

And did you ever wonder why Bert and Ernie live together and sleep in the same bed most of the time?

When I was a child I thought they were either best friends or brothers.


Now.. However, I bet they are gay! Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

I hate sesame street. If I have kids they will never watch it. <_<


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 22, 2005)

I am not the least worried about The Cookie Monster. As it was stated prior, he IS the Cookie Monster. I am worried about The Count. I read an article in Psychology Today that he suffers from bi-polar disorder. The constant changes from counting, to periods in his life where he wanted to count and yet there was nothing to count, have taken their toll. Allthough the article states that he has not reached the point of suicidal ideations, we should all be concerned.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 22 2005, 01:34 AM
> * I hate sesame street. If I have kids they will never watch it. <_< *


 Sesame Street is ok, but my kids are not allowed to watch Barney. I know we'll see him at the Neverland ranch one day handing out cups of jeezus juice.



And the count huh? I had no idea. I just assumed he had a mild case of OCD.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 22 2005, 09:07 AM
> *
> Sesame Street is ok, but my kids are not allowed to watch Barney. I know we'll see him at the Neverland ranch one day handing out cups of jeezus juice.
> 
> ...


 That has to be the funniest fvcking post I've ever read!


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Jun 22 2005, 08:56 AM
> * I am not the least worried about The Cookie Monster. As it was stated prior, he IS the Cookie Monster. I am worried about The Count. I read an article in Psychology Today that he suffers from bi-polar disorder. The constant changes from counting, to periods in his life where he wanted to count and yet there was nothing to count, have taken their toll. Allthough the article states that he has not reached the point of suicidal ideations, we should all be concerned. *


 I have to agree.. this or OCD


Jon


----------



## vtemti (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 01:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 01:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jun 21 2005, 09:37 AM
> * Big Bird, Cookie Monster, Bert and Ernie, etc.. None of them held a candle to my favorite drummer:
> 
> ANIMAL *


Who? [/b][/quote]
You don't know animal. He was the drummer and never could talk or sing. He would just say things like AAAAAAAugh and Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Alot like todays drummers.

I always thought he was tripping on something.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jun 22 2005, 10:07 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jun 22 2005, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@Jun 22 2005, 01:34 AM
> * I hate sesame street. If I have kids they will never watch it. <_< *


Sesame Street is ok, but my kids are not allowed to watch Barney. I know we'll see him at the Neverland ranch one day handing out cups of jeezus juice.



And the count huh? I had no idea. I just assumed he had a mild case of OCD. [/b][/quote]
I can handle the Count. How about the Teletubbys. Jeeeeeeees, know there's a strange one, especially twinky dinky or whatever his/her/both name is. Who came up with them? The owner of Neverland? Ya know, the guy (?) that just got acquited.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 22 2005, 03:50 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 22 2005, 03:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can handle the Count. How about the Teletubbys. Jeeeeeeees, know there's a strange one, especially twinky dinky or whatever his/her/both name is. Who came up with them? The owner of Neverland? Ya know, the guy (?) that just got acquited. [/b][/quote]
 What's a Teletubby?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 22 2005, 05:44 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 22 2005, 05:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a Teletubby? [/b][/quote]
 i think that's a question that will never have an answer...

anti-tubby website...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 23 2005, 06:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 23 2005, 06:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that's a question that will never have an answer...

anti-tubby website... [/b][/quote]
 I've never heard of a Teletubby?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 23 2005, 07:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 23 2005, 07:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that's a question that will never have an answer...

anti-tubby website... [/b][/quote]
 Who knows? They are these different colored creatures, remind me of aliens that have televisions in their abdomen. At least one of them is definitely a he/she and they are supposed to be a childrens show. I can't tell you anymore about them as I have never been able to stomach watching the entire thing.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 23, 2005)

My kids aren't allowed to watch them either. They tried once, I couldn't get past the intro.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 23, 2005)

things haven't been so good since they've been canceled.... <_<


----------



## Stevo (Jun 23, 2005)

there's been rumors of bad ends....


----------



## Stevo (Jun 23, 2005)

as well as questionable sightings....


----------



## Stevo (Jun 23, 2005)

but they still have thier followers.... :huh:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 23 2005, 08:39 PM
> * but they still have thier followers.... :huh:
> 
> 
> ...


 That's just wrong.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 24, 2005)

I think I know that guy... h34r:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

any thoughts on the anti tubby site?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 23 2005, 09:39 PM
> * but they still have thier followers.... :huh:
> 
> 
> ...


 Now I know what you do in your spare time Steve. Jeeeeeesh you don't have to come out and scare us yet.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 25 2005, 05:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 25 2005, 05:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Jun 23 2005, 09:39 PM
> * but they still have thier followers.... :huh:
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know what you do in your spare time Steve. Jeeeeeesh you don't have to come out and scare us yet. [/b][/quote]
 At least he wore boxers.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 25, 2005)

uhhhh, hate to say it, but I think that's spandex! :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

Is he flipping the camera guy off?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

You'd have to be f'k'd up in the head already to wear something like that!


----------



## vtemti (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 25 2005, 11:49 PM
> * You'd have to be f'k'd up in the head already to wear something like that! *


 or just plain F'd up. :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 26 2005, 09:54 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 26 2005, 09:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 25 2005, 11:49 PM
> * You'd have to be f'k'd up in the head already to wear something like that! *


or just plain F'd up. :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Well obviously he is, Just look at the pubic patch on his chin...
Or maybe it's part of the costume?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jun 26 2005, 02:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jun 26 2005, 02:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well obviously he is, Just look at the pubic patch on his chin...
Or maybe it's part of the costume? [/b][/quote]
 I wounder if he shaves or if it's a wax job. :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 27, 2005)

I bet he shaves, the stubble is too uneven.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 27 2005, 05:42 PM
> * I bet he shaves, the stubble is too uneven.    *


 Someone should tell him he missed a spot.


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

lmao veggie monster......Why dont they just use a new character..lol


----------



## EMT857 (Aug 2, 2005)

Withdrawl is gonna be horrible for him, soon watch he'll be in rehab.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMT857_@Aug 2 2005, 05:04 PM
> * Withdrawl is gonna be horrible for him, soon watch he'll be in rehab. *


 He is in rehab...


----------

